# treibermodule für Abit NF7-S ?



## tuxracer (4. April 2003)

hat jemand ein Abit NF7-S mainboard am laufen und auch schon treiberunterstützung für serial ata, netzwerk und 5.1 sound, welche onboard sind? 
wenn ja wo kann ma die module ziehen.


----------



## PsD (4. August 2005)

Hi...

habe zuhause das Abit NF7-S2 und habe es unter Linux nicht zum laufen gebracht... weder unter 9.1 noch unter der 9.3er...

Er hängt sich immer wieder beim oder vorm Yast auf...
Ich gebs jetzt auf und tausche das Mainboard um... Wollte es eigentlich auch als Server laufen lassen, aber nach 2 Tagen verzweifelten rumprobieren mag ich nimma...

Ich hol mir jetzt wohl ein "ASRock K7S41 FSB400" und hoffe das ich das ganze damit hinbekomm...

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


MfG PsD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2005)

Was sind so fuer Chips auf dem Board?
Einfach mal mit *lspci* nachschauen und dann in die Kernel-Config schauen.

Nachtrag:
Die ABit-Website gibt ja nicht viel her an technischen Infos.
Immerhin konnte ich rausfinden, dass das Board einen nForce2-Chipsatz nutzt und einen Silicon Image SATA-Controller hat.
Sowohl der nForce2-Chipsatz als auch der Silicon Image SATA-Controller werden vom Kernel unterstuetzt.

Auch fuer den nForce-Soundchip meine ich mich zu erinnern mal eine Option gesehen zu haben, konnte diese jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht finden.


----------



## PsD (4. August 2005)

Hier mal eine Mail die ich geschrieben hab an einen der die selben Probs wie ich hatte...

Auf die Mail hin hab ich den Speicher getauscht was allerdings auch keine Besserung brachte...
Sobald ich Zuhause bin schau ich nochmal die BIOS Version nach, evtl. liegts daran.
Ansonnsten bin ich Ratlos und weiss auch nicht welches Mainboard ich hernehmen soll...

Hatte mir noch nen ASRock rausgesucht... das ganze sollte rel. günstig sein da ich nicht viel ausgeben mag für den Server... aber heut zu Tage bekommt man ja fast nur noch 2,5 GHz und kaum mehr kleinere Prozessoren...

Also wenn wer ne (günstige) empfehlung zwecks Mainboard hat und mir sagen kann das auf dem SuSE 9.0 oder 9.3 läuft, immer raus mit der Sprache 
PS: Sollte nen ATX board sein und Sockel A/462, perfekt wäre noch VGA on board, muss aber nich 




> Am Mittwoch, 3. August 2005 18:37 schrieben Sie:
> > Hi...
> >
> > ich habe beim googlen eine alte Mail von dir entdeckt:
> ...


----------



## tuxracer (8. August 2005)

@PsD

Falls Du immer noch das Abit NF7-S2 hast, und immer noch kein Linux draufbringst, oder es nicht mehr versucht hast, vielleicht hab ich ne Lösung für Dich.

Falls Du das System auf SATA installieren willst musst Du dann aber ein bischen gebastel in kauf nehmen

zuerst im BIOS Firewire, USB, SATA komplett deaktivieren, das System auf ne IDE Platte installieren.
Nun nen neuen Kernel kompilieren, wo am besten alles was Du brauchst FIX im Kernel ist
also SATA und unterstützung für das Filesystem was du zum booten verwendest z.B. ReiserFS oder ext3.
Nun Kernel testen, ob er läuft, ist klar.
wenn das geht kopierst Du mit dd die ganze Platte auf die SATA .
Dort änderst Du alle einträge der /etc/fstab
Dann machst du noch in beide /boot/grub/menu.lst nen eintrag für Deine SATA Platte
und nun kannst Du mal testen.

Oder die andere Variante ist folgende
Steig um auf Debian oder Gentoo, die hab ich bei mir beide am laufen auf dem Board, und das  einwandfrei


----------



## PsD (8. August 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, aber hab das Board mitlerweile schon wieder umgetauscht... Hab jetzt ein ASUS A7N8X-X mit dem klappte es wunderbar... Derzeit hängt sich die Kiste ab und zu mal noch auf, da muss ich schauen woran das liegt...

Gruß


----------

